# selling 56 cm macro



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

selling my 56 red and white macro with carbon stays/fork red white gold pinstripes beautiful paint.........with headset and front derailleur campy.......$975 see classifieds
john 619 251 0291 san diego.......... no wrecks issues justa nice De Rosa...hurry before I change my mind.


----------

